# General > Recipes >  Puff Candy

## dirdyweeker

looking for a recipe for Honeycomb/Puff Candy. Like a crunchie without the chocolate. Please include any tips in making it!!

Thanks (in mouthwatering anticipation) :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

*Honeycomb Toffee/Puff Candy*
6oz Syrup
6oz Sugar
6fl oz Water
2 tsps Baking Soda

Put sugar, syrup & waster into a large pan and stir over a moderate heat til sugar has dissolved. Bring to the boil and boil rapidly, without stirring, til it reaches the "hard crack" stage. Occasionally brush down the sides of the pan with a wet pastry brush, to dissolve sugar crystals. Immediately, plunge pan into a basin of cold water to stop the cooking. Quickly stir in the soda. When the toffee foams, pour into a greased tin (11" x 7") and leave to set. Break into pieces and enjoy.

----------


## dirdyweeker

Thanks for that. My sister is the one hoping to make this. Will let you know how she gets on.

----------

